# 0,25

## ekachka

.  ,     0,25 .      12200.  ,     .      ? 0,25    3050 (1/4  12200)?     ?   ,     0,25 ?   ?     ,  /       10   .  ?   .  .,   ,     ,     .
           0,25 ?    .      -   ,     0,25,     ? ..    ,           (     ..) ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes: 



> ?


,     ,    -    ,    .



> 0,25 ?


 .



> -   ,     0,25,     ?


.



> ..    ,           (     ..) ?


,        ?

----------


## ekachka

*echinaceabel*,    !
      :      12200        40   .
       0,25%     .        .

 ? :Smilie:

----------

*ekachka*, , , ...    ,  ,  .        ?
"...     0,5    4000"
    .    - 8000,    .
,  .       ,  ...       ,    ?    - 0,25 .
         0,25    2000.



> :      12200 _      40   ._


 - .   , ,         .      ,     .    0,25 .     0,25   ?               .    .

----------


## ekachka

> *ekachka*, , , ...    ,  ,  .        ?
> "...     0,5    4000"
>     .    - 8000,    .
> ,  .       ,  ...       ,    ?    - 0,25 .
>          0,25    2000.
> 
>  - .   , ,         .      ,     .    0,25 .     0,25   ?               .    .


,       ! 
     0,25.     ., ..  ,  2 .

     ,      ?

----------

> ...     0,5    4000"
>     .    - 8000,    .


  , .         8000.    - 4000.  ,          20-       .



> ,      ?


    .

----------

! , , .      2    - ,    0,25.   4 -     0,5?

----------

0,5 ...   .        ?

----------

> 0,5 ...   .        ?


 -    ...

----------


## kiry

> 0,5 ...   .        ?


 .   ..  0,5  ,  . 1-" ".

----------

> 0,5 ...   .        ?


  ?
     -     ,    
        , ,  ,        ,        
   1         ,    :Smilie: ,     -

----------


## Ulyanka

, .
      .      ,   ,        0,5 .      ,         4 ?
  ,       ,        .

----------

..     ,        - . . 282 
"         ** ,      ."

----------


## Ulyanka

:4   ?
       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4   ?


,   




> ?


   - .

----------


## 88

,  -      0,25

----------

> 0,25


"     "__"____ 201___         :
-     10      ,     (, );
-    - 2 ;
-    - ___  ___ ,    - ___  __ ,  
-       __  __   __  __ .
_:      ._
2.              :
-	    ___ (_______)  ____    (  25,0%    _____ (_____) ,  _____ (__)     40   );
-	       ,      . "

----------

